# U.S. funds terror groups to sow chaos in Iran



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*U.S. funds terror groups to sow chaos in Iran*

(www.telegraph.co.uk) 
America is secretly funding militant ethnic separatist groups in Iran in an attempt to pile pressure on the Islamic regime to give up its nuclear programme.


----------

